# Aristotle vs. Augustine



## merkitheology (Sep 22, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you all out there have any helpful advice for me. I am writing a paper for an Ethics Class in Seminary and I have decided to do it on the differences and similarities between Aristotelian Ethics and Augustinian Ethics. I think I am fairly well covered on original source material. What I am trying to find is any secondary sources I may find informative and helpful. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 23, 2008)

There's a book out there that I think would be very helpful to you. It's called "Right and Reason, Ethics in Theory and Practice," by Austin Fagothey, S.J. (A Jesuit, for those blessedly not familiar...) Here's a link to it: Amazon.com: Right and Reason: Austin Fagothey: Books.

This book was the main text that I used in a course on Aristotelian ethics at the University of Detroit years ago. It discusses and takes one through the entire reasoning process regarding natural law theory, "just war" theory, etc. I had to pretty much memorize the book to pass the course and in fact, I'm sitting here looking at it right now.

I did a theology major along with history and English at U-D and later also undertook some graduate work, also in theology, there. 

Margaret


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 23, 2008)

I am currently reading Ronald Nash's _Life's Ultimate Questions_, which is sort of an introduction to philosophy. I haven't gotten to Augustine yet, but he gives a fairly detailed overview of Aristotle.


----------

